# Amusing story



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

I have two common pigeons I call Micky and Malorey...usually they are my pumpers for my racing homers but they are not eggs right now. I let them out last night around 6:30pm to loft fly for a bit and they just flew from my Aviary to my roof top and walked around the yard. By 8:30pm they were no where to be found. 

This morning I was outside looking for them thinking they slept in the trees and couldn't find them. I thought maybe because they had no eggs or nest they took off to join the other feral pigeons.
I went out to my garage and I heard a pigeon cooing..I looked around and on top of my shelves was both of them silly birds.  
There is only a small gap in my garage window for them to slip through and they found it. I thought this was an amusing story...just when ya think they are gone Boo! they are right behind you.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Great story. So glad they had the intelligence to find a safe place to wait. 

Clever birds!

Janet


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Smart birds!


----------

